# Canon repair?



## cabledawg (Nov 21, 2011)

Maybe not the right place to post, but it seemed logical. I bought a couple of older 35mm Canons on evilBay, one AE-1 and one AE-1 Program. The Program works (as least the shutter and meter work, havent taken pics yet), but the AE-1 has a stuck mirror. I can manually move it with spring tension, but it doesnt return on it's own. The film advance lever is stuck like the shutter never released. There is no damage to the bodies, in fact they are in better shape the AE-1 I use right now. I also used the same battery for both cameras, so it isnt that.

I'm sure it's an easy fix or maybe I'm overlooking something obvious, but I cant figure it out. The cameras were sold as is untested, but I got them cheap so having just one working is fine. Any help? Thanks in advance.


----------



## akrider (Jan 23, 2012)

Try this outfit   Camera Repair.  they are in West Virginia, and have serviced and repair my AE1 camera.  And will use again.


----------

